

Objective-C Tuesdays: break out of a loop - donmcc
http://blog.ablepear.com/2009/11/objective-c-tuesdays-break-out-of-loop.html

======
Hoff
The title is somewhat misleading.

While Objective C syntax is mixed into the examples, the looping constructs
discussed are entirely native C constructs.

The code also looks to have 32-bit dependencies based on its use of the %u.

The use of %lu or %lx and casting is usually preferred in the NSLog, lest
64-bit operations encounter errors.

eg: NSLog(@"NSUInteger: %lu", ((unsigned long)i));

[http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/cocoa/c...](http://developer.apple.com/mac/library/documentation/cocoa/conceptual/Strings/Articles/formatSpecifiers.html)

